# se habían ido



## DanielaKlein

Hola a todos:

"Desde que se habían ido a vivir juntos, nunca habían estado separados más de dos o tres días por cuestiones laborales..." (Luz Gabás, Regreso a tu piel)

No sé cómo traducir "se habían ido" aquí? ¿Tiene el significado de "mudarse" ?


Saludos,


Daniela


----------



## NeoD

Sí, pero además quiere decir que antes vivían separados.


----------



## kunvla

La locución es 'ir(se) a vivir juntos' que viene a significar en alemán 'zusammenziehen'.

Saludos,


----------



## osa_menor

Mi traducción sería:
_Seit sie fortgegangen waren, um zusammenzuleben, ...
_
Un saludo


----------



## kunvla

> "Desde que se habían ido a vivir juntos, nunca habían estado separados más de dos o tres días por cuestiones laborales..."





osa_menor said:


> Mi traducción sería:
> _Seit sie fortgegangen waren, um zusammenzuleben, ..._


Por falta del más contexto no se puede acertar con una traducción adecuada. Por ejemplo, el pasaje del primer texto lo interpreto como _seit sie zusammengezogen waren_ y el del segundo como _Seit sie fortgegangen waren, um zusammenzuleben_:

_Habían pasado tres meses *desde que se habían ido a vivir juntos*_._ Decidieron hacer una reunión con sus amigas para contarles sus próximos proyectos. Se reunieron en su casa [...]._

_*Desde que se habían ido a vivir juntos* ella nunca más le escribió ni mensajes, ni cartas, ni nada, tampoco mencionó sus infinitas e imaginarias enfermedades.
_
Saludos,


----------



## Alemanita

osa_menor said:


> Mi traducción sería:
> _Seit sie fortgegangen waren, um zusammenzuleben, ...
> _
> Un saludo



Desde que se habían ido para vivir juntos ...


----------



## Alemanita

DanielaKlein said:


> Hola a todos:
> 
> "Desde que se habían ido a vivir juntos, nunca habían estado separados más de dos o tres días por cuestiones laborales..." (Luz Gabás, Regreso a tu piel)
> 
> No sé cómo traducir "se habían ido" aquí? ¿Tiene el significado de "mudarse" ?
> 
> 
> Saludos,
> 
> 
> Daniela



Seitdem sie zusammengezogen waren ...


----------



## DanielaKlein

Ahh Vale 


Gracias y Saludos


----------



## osa_menor

Hola:
¿Alguien me podría explicar qué es la función gramatical del *se* en "_Desde que *se* habían ido a vivir juntos, ..._" por favor?
He buscado _*Irse a* + (verbo *no* pronominal)_ con *valor de futuro* en el DRAE, el DPD y la NGLE y no he encontrado nada.
Y tampoco he encontrado _vivir_ como verbo pronominal.

Un saludo.


----------



## kunvla

osa_menor said:


> ¿Alguien me podría explicar qué es la función gramatical del *se* en "_Desde que *se* habían ido a vivir juntos, ..._" por favor?


Aspectual.



> He buscado _*Irse a* + (verbo *no* pronominal)_ con *valor de futuro* en el DRAE, el DPD y la NGLE y no he encontrado nada.


_Nos vamos a vivir juntos. 
Nos iremos a vivir juntos. 
__Nos vamos a ir a vivir juntos._
_Nos iremos a ir a vivir juntos._
_Nos ibamos a ir a vivir juntos._
_Nos fuimos a vivir juntos_.



> Y tampoco he encontrado _vivir_ como verbo pronominal.


Y también se puede decir 'vivirse juntos':

# _Me dio el corazón / que se mide hermano / por estas orillas, / al latido ancho / de vivirse juntos, / fuertes, solidarios, / compartiendo el viento, / los mates y el árbol_. 
# _En determinados momentos pueden vivirse juntos sueño y deseo, sólo como dicha estática, suspensión de todo vuelo y aspiración_.
# _Pero también es la esquina donde se encuentran los ciegos para morirse y para vivirse juntos con el pecho numerado_.

Saludos,


----------

